# P239 short reach trigger fitting problem



## Oddball13 (Aug 27, 2015)

I have a Sig P239 (.40 S&W) that I purchased 15 years ago. The gun has always shot fine with no issues. I purchased a thinner short reach trigger for it, because I have small hands and short fingers. I did the install a few years ago and tried again recently. When the short reach trigger installed, the pistol will pull the hammer back and release it like it's supposed to. The problem comes in single action mode, hammer cocked. I can squeeze the trigger rearward and the trigger contacts the frame of the gun before the hammer will fall. I even tried another short reach trigger, and I ended up with the same results. This gun was made before the SRT came out. I've not attempted installing the SRT. I can reinstall the original thicker trigger and everything works fine. Does anybody have any ideas as to what I need to do to get my short reach trigger to work?

Thanks,
Oddball


----------



## SteamboatWillie (Jan 24, 2013)

If you lay the stock trigger down, and place the short reach trigger on top, do the holes line up when the rear edge of both triggers are aligned?

It's been a while, but i recall the short reach trigger is simply thinner so the shooter can more easily reach the trigger face with shorter fingers. No change at all to trigger/sear geometry.

The SRT uses a standard thickness trigger but different sear, trigger bar spring and safety lever. Two completely different animals. One is short "reach", the other is short "reset".


----------



## Oddball13 (Aug 27, 2015)

I can't remember right off. When I had the pistol tore down, I did lay them on top of each other but it's been a while and I can't remember for sure. I'll have to tear it down again and check and see. Actually I purchased another trigger and tried with the same results, Both triggers were from Sig, but like I say, it's been a while since I tried it.


----------



## SteamboatWillie (Jan 24, 2013)

Oddball13 said:


> I can't remember right off. When I had the pistol tore down, I did lay them on top of each other but it's been a while and I can't remember for sure. I'll have to tear it down again and check and see. Actually I purchased another trigger and tried with the same results, Both triggers were from Sig, but like I say, it's been a while since I tried it.


If you would, let me/us know what you learn. It seems the trigger bar isn't being pulled far enough forward, to move the sear away from the single action notch on the hammer, to release it. Sure sounds like the wrong trigger but that's just a guess.


----------



## Oddball13 (Aug 27, 2015)

I don't think the trigger bar is being pulled far enough either.


----------



## Oddball13 (Aug 27, 2015)

I tore the Sig P239 down again last night and took the original trigger out and compared it to the two thinner "short" triggers I had bought. I inserted the trigger pin through all three triggers, unfortunately I didn't have a punch or anything that was the exact size of the top hole for the trigger bar that was long enough to go through at least two of the triggers. I had a punch that was close, so I used that. The best I could tell, there is a very small difference between the stock thick trigger and the two thinner ones. But what gets me is that both triggers were packaged with the part no. 34239200. One I purchased from Midway and it had Sig's part number on it and was labeled "short trigger P239." The other trigger I purchased directly from Sig Sauer and it had the same part number and the date which was 9/13/2010. I purchased the second trigger thinking I received a miss-drilled part but the second was just like the first. I called Sig and asked them about it. The guy said it was the correct trigger for the pistol, and if I sent the pistol to them, they would fix it and wouldn't tell me any more than that, probably because of liability reasons. Anyway after that, I just gave up on it.:smt076


----------



## SteamboatWillie (Jan 24, 2013)

Well, i hate that you pulled it apart again and didnt learn any more. I'll check mine to see how much movement is needed when the sear sits on the single action notch. Maybe that "small diference" is what prevents it from working properly.

I'll be back...


----------



## SteamboatWillie (Jan 24, 2013)

OK, so here's my Sig 239TT. Then a shot of the trigger pulled back just before it releases the single action shot. Then a close up (sorry it's so poor) of the single action contact. You can see it takes very little movement to pull the sear away from the hammer to release it. You can compare yours just by removing the left grip panel, if you like. Don't know if it will help, but maybe you'll see something different.

And as a stray thought, did you remove/reinstall the mainspring at any time?


----------



## Oddball13 (Aug 27, 2015)

No, I haven't removed the mainspring. My standard trigger looks to be close to where yours is. I measured close to 1/8 inch between the trigger and frame and is almost touching the frame when the hammer falls.


----------



## Oddball13 (Aug 27, 2015)

Here, I added a pic of mine.







I wish I had taken a pic when I had the thinner trigger in the pistol. The Thinner trigger works fine on DA, but when in SA mode the thin trigger contacts the frame before it will pull the trigger bar far enough to let the hammer fall.


----------



## SteamboatWillie (Jan 24, 2013)

Oddball13 said:


> Here, I added a pic of mine.
> View attachment 1638
> 
> I wish I had taken a pic when I had the thinner trigger in the pistol. The Thinner trigger works fine on DA, but when in SA mode the thin trigger contacts the frame before it will pull the trigger bar far enough to let the hammer fall.


Well, i'm outta gas, my man. If you want to send me the trigger i'll try it in mine, but even if it worked, you wouldn't know how to fix yours. And to reconfirm - you bought yours in about 2000. I bought mine in 2005, but i don't know the mfg. date.

Sounds like the trip to Sig is the only solution unless someone else comes along with a suggestion. Sorry i couldn't help.

Just fyi, i did one more check for short reach triggers/239 from Midway. Note theiy say "requires fitting". I thought it would be drop in, but maybe they do need to fit it.

Sig Sauer Short Trigger Sig Sauer P239


----------



## Oddball13 (Aug 27, 2015)

I'm appreciative of the help anyway SteamboatWillie. I'll have to save up and send it to Sig, Maybe get a trigger action job done on it at the same time. 
Thanks again,
Oddball:smt1099


----------

